# Piano Sonata No. 3 in C (original composition feedback please)



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Well this is obvious the area to post this, so here it goes. I learn best by feedback and constructive criticism, so please comment! I'm not trying to get praise or anything, just better. I'm self-taught in theory so far, and don't play an instrument, so I need all of the help I can get. Thanks!


----------



## madviolist (Jan 10, 2012)

Why is the post called "Piano sonata" and the piece itself is Funeral March???

Anyway, harmonies are GOOD. Mostly, the voices are right, but there were few mistakes, so keep studying it. There are too many books about it to be not good at it ... also, there were some traces of good melody, but I somehow didn't manage to remember it - you should keep an eye on better orchestrating. The whole piece seems fresh and has the gloomy mood which is supposed to be there in this kind of compositions. And please, don't repeat too much (I couldn't stand those final notes).

As great Boulanger said: "It does not matter what style you use, as long as you use it consistently."


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Haha, I accidentally uploaded the wrong video. For this video though I know the draft doesn't match exactly in one or two spots, but that's because it was just an early draft of it. Thanks for the feedback though. I greatly appreciate it. My one question for you is what you meant by repeating and those last few notes? Are you referring to the return of the "A" theme or the Coda? I'm not trying to argue, just understand so I can work on it in future pieces. Again, thanks though


----------



## madviolist (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been refering to the last twelve bars. It's anything so bad, just think you can create something more inventive ...


----------

